

Upstart: Raise money for part of your future income - nicklovescode
http://upstart.com

======
patrickmclaren
Note that Upstart is currently only reviewing applications from students at
"Arizona State University, Dartmouth, University of Michigan, University of
Washington, and Rhode Island School of Design who are expecting to graduate in
2013 or who graduated after 2010."

------
Pirate-of-SV
So, this basically the definition of selling your soul to the devil?

~~~
patrickmclaren
For 10 years, at a maximum of 14.99% of annual return.

